# English stirrup size??



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok I need to order new stirrups and am getting these...however, I haven't bought stirrups in several years and truth be told, I can't remember what size I am!! Does anyone know what the typical "adult" size would be? I'm 5'2" and 120lbs to give you an idea, and wear a size 8 1/2 shoe. 

I found somewhere that you're supposed to measure the width of the ball of your foot and then add 1 inch, but I measured and mine is exactly 4" which would mean I'd need to get a 5"? But that seems kind of big to me...

Opentip.com: Stirrup Flexible Ss 4 1/4" W/Wht Pad Silver Tube


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You know what, I just realized I read it wrong, on Stateline Tack's website, it says the width plus 1/2" not 1" so I'd be a 4 1/2" which sounds more accurate to me!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

You got it, .25" clearance each side is the default.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

mildot said:


> You got it, .25" clearance each side is the default.


THANKS!  Just wanted to make sure before I hit the "checkout" button haha!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh I wear an 11mens and 5"s seem good for me,


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah and on the site, they mention because of the rubber around the joints in these, you should add another 1/2" but something tells me ordering a 5" would just be too large for me...

Jointed Stirrup Irons Pair - Statelinetack.com 

Product Summary:
An innovative iron designed to provide maximum flexibility with better shock absorption. Unique stainless steel spring construction in stirrup arms cushion each and every downward contact to ease movements in the rider's knees and the horse's back. Stirrup foot offers extremely smooth forward and backward movement for optimum comfort and safety and to keep the rider's heels down in the correct position. Includes grey rubber grip pads and joint coverings, which won't attract attention to leg movement in the arena like white will. Imported. Sold in Pairs. *Sizing Information*: To determine your size, measure across the ball of your boot and add ½".*The rubber on both sides will decrease the area available for your foot to fit, so you may need to go up approx. ½" from the size of regular stirrups.
*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I went from a 4 1/4" hard iron to a 4 3/4" flex stirrup, so you have it right HITS; it's an extra 1/2" total. Believe me, you're going to need it. Those rubber covers over the joints take up room.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

well CRAP I ordered the 4 1/2" already! Although I believe my current stirrups are 4 1/2" and I have plenty of room so maybe it'll be ok...5" just seems so big for my petite frame! What do your boots measure across the ball of your foot, do you happen to know?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I went 1/2" up from the size of my hard irons, to make sure I had plenty of room. If your hard irons are 4 1/2" you should have gone up to 4 3/4", just to be sure you have enough clearance. 5" flex irons would be too big, unless you had wide, man size feet.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

I always seem to have a surplus of stirrups sitting around and it has never even occurred to me to measure them lol.:shock:

I guess you can clearly tell this is coming from someone who has never bought NEW stirrups, heck, I might even be riding in diff. sized stirrups, I was gifted a big box of them...:?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm well guess I'll see how they fit when they get here this week and adjust if necessary! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

OMG I LOVE THESE!!! :happydance:

No more losing my stirrups, they're comfier and other than that, it took nothing to get used to them! So glad my friend suggested I try them!


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Was the 4.5" wide enough? You wear an 8 1/2 but it sounds like you have a narrow foot. Most female riders today have larger feet than riders did a generation ago. I'd say even most teenagers are probably a 4.75" iron now. I have size 5.5 - 6 boots, and today's boots (many of them, anyway) have thicker & wider soles than boots used to, as well, making a wider iron necessary. I use a 4.5" for my all-around irons.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> OMG I LOVE THESE!!! :happydance:


Muaahaahaa! Another convert to the Dark Side! Excellent! :twisted:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

The 4.5" work fine it seems like! I still have a tiny bit of room on either side of my boot...now, if I was using my thick insulated winter boots I'm not sure they would work so I probably could have gone for a 4.75" which I'll remember for next time I get some, but in all I love these!!!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind about these jointed stirrups is that the joint is actually several bicycle chain links (or very similar) and I have read of rusting problems if they get wet and stay wet.

I would think a wise preventive measure would be to spray some water displacement product like WD-40 in through the top of the rubber cover every now and then to keep things rust free.


----------

